# What would motivate "young people" to vote?



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 28, 2020)

Every election year, there is a seemingly neverending campaign to get "the youth" and "young people" (basically meaning those between 18 to 35) to go out and vote (for "their guy", of course). Yet every election year, only a small minority of those selfsame "young people" actually get out to vote.

So here I ask: what would actually motivate "young people" to vote _en masse_ during an election season? What would actually drive up voter turnout among "young people"?


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Oct 28, 2020)

Free sex and money.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry I'm nearing 30 so I've officially lost my ability to empathize with anyone under 25 anymore.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 28, 2020)

Only faggy young adults care about politics.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 28, 2020)

Free tokens in phone games


----------



## Ridge Racer (Oct 28, 2020)

Having candidates who don't suck.


----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 28, 2020)

Ridge Racer said:


> Having candidates who don't suck.


or just any that isnt old enough to be there Great grandparent run.That or have an understanding of issues that they are currently facing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2020)

Otis Boi said:


> or just any that isnt old enough to be there Great grandparent run.That or have an understanding of issues that they are currently facing.


So far, I would say the schooling system in America needs work. 

Zoomers can't vote, but something would need to be done about the college debt bubble plaguing countless millennials.


----------



## R00T (Oct 28, 2020)

Ridge Racer said:


> Having candidates who don't suck.


As a young voter this is the only thing that would truly motivate me to care about my vote more.  Barraging me with stupid ads filled with my "fellow youth" telling me "its our generation" and "we don't want to look dumb for our grandchildren" does nothing to encourage me to vote.  Every ad I've seen has told me to go vote but not to look at what the candidates actually stand for.  Its disgusting.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 28, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Sorry I'm nearing 30 so I've officially lost my ability to empathize with anyone under 25 anymore.


I still remember when I graduated college and all my peers were talking like they had to accomplish all their life goals by 30 or else they would be too old to do them.

Is that still a thing?


----------



## Eris! (Oct 28, 2020)

Having mortgages and taxes to pay. Politics is purely abstract to teenagers.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 28, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> I still remember when I graduated college and all my peers were talking like they had to accomplish all their life goals by 30 or else they would be too old to do them.
> 
> Is that still a thing?



Absolutely.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 28, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Absolutely.


It's kind of true. Life calcifies very quickly when 30 rolls around. What you've got going on when you're 30 is pretty much what you've got going on forever.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 28, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Absolutely.


I don't know if this is always been the case, or technology has accelerated the gap, but it seems like generations are getting faster and faster.

I feel like a 30 year old has less in common with a 20 year old than a 50 year old.

Am I imagining that?  Or have I become a boomer?  Or both?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 28, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> I don't know if this is always been the case, or technology has accelerated the gap, but it seems like generations are getting faster and faster.
> 
> I feel like a 30 year old has less in common with a 20 year old than a 50 year old.
> 
> Am I imagining that?  Or have I become a boomer?  Or both?



After the industrial revolution occurred, education and literacy rates skyrocketed, and the papers said that the average person was living a lifetime is only a decade, or something to that extent. And in the 2000s I remember reading plenty of papers suggesting we make college mandatory considering how the average life span has been extended.

I don't think it's your imagination. I think as more people use the internet and as more of the internet is converged into single places online like Twitter and Facebook and Reddit, more people are exposed to each other and become exposed to their opinions and ideologies faster, like a philosophical vaccine. Children today are definitely experiencing life much faster than even people two decades ago. Not to say they're becoming _wiser_, just that they're being exposed to much more than previous generations were. Even I felt that affect as a child born in the 90s, by the time I was 20 I felt like I was 50, just because I spent so much time online having in-depth conversations and debates with people that I had felt like I'd seen it all.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Oct 28, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> I still remember when I graduated college and all my peers were talking like they had to accomplish all their life goals by 30 or else they would be too old to do them.
> 
> Is that still a thing?


People worry about it that late? I had convinced myself for years that my life would be over if I didn't have my shit in order by the time I was 18. In retrospect, that idea was fucking retarded.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know, man. Young people seem to be voting more than they have in the last 100 years. It seems like they finally got around to doing it.


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 28, 2020)

If they replaced the candidates with big titty anime girls, at least thats what would convince me


----------



## The Fool (Oct 28, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I don't know, man. Young people seem to be voting more than they have in the last 100 years. It seems like they finally got around to doing it.



I was actually meaning to ask in this thread if there actually is a shortage of young voters or if all this shit is just propaganda.

So yeah I guess it is just propaganda.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 28, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I was actually meaning to ask in this thread if there actually is a shortage of young voters or if all this shit is just propaganda.
> 
> So yeah I guess it is just propaganda.


It really just is, at least this year. I'm not surprised by it. With how chaotic everything has become, it's little surprise that young people are actually going out and voting more.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 28, 2020)

Have you tried rubbing peanut butter on the voting button?


----------



## Azarzaza (Oct 28, 2020)

Young people are extremely vain.
If they could somehow appeal to their vanity more, they would run to the polls like never before.

Something like photo booths at voting stations, exclusive Facebook groups run by the counties that you can only access if you voted. Something that makes you feel special and important.

And I think that's partially happening this time and why voter turnout is at a 100 year high. Every political YouTube vid or Twitter post talks about how this is "the most important election ever". It's obviously not true (no war, no economic crisis, Corona panic is slowing down) but it gives zoomers the impression that they're super important and gives them an excuse to make a billion posts bragging about their vote.


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Oct 28, 2020)

Honestly? This generation of youth won't grow up until they're 30. They face no hardships, no wars, no need to defend anything. Why care about politics when you can continue to live in a decadent lifestyle with no worries?

Until younger people NEED to care about the future or are forced to grow up, any attempts will be wasted. The teenagers who have to work to put themselves through school will care. The teenagers who work part-time jobs to feed their families due to having bums for parents will care. Teenagers who join the military and fight for ((peace)) will care due to having been exposed to real shit. Parents who don't spoil their kids and force them to actually fucking do shit will care.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 28, 2020)

In my country you can vote at home sending your vote by mail you even get a little text explaining each side .
And you vote for state and federal law modifications.
You also vote for the peoples in charge of your state organisation.
I used to go full doomer by not voting but it's easy enough and not a huge pain so I do it


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm not really sure why anyone cares about younger people voting when the majority of your years from 18-30 are spent being told you're not old enough to have opinions that mater. But suddenly when election season rolls around people spin on a dime and start begging the younger demographics to vote. And the day after election day it pretty much goes right back to normal. Gee, I wonder why young people are so cynical about the idea.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 28, 2020)

Vote or die, motherfucker.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Oct 28, 2020)

drtoboggan said:


> Vote or die, motherfucker.


I remember those campaigns from 2004, and "rock the vote" ads with with the likes of Paris Hilton (LOL) as the face of them. 

They failed miserably.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 28, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I was actually meaning to ask in this thread if there actually is a shortage of young voters or if all this shit is just propaganda.
> 
> So yeah I guess it is just propaganda.


Don't forget to register to vote!


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 28, 2020)

I fit into the 18-25 voting block and honestly? I don't really know. I keep getting that black and white "young people need to vote because suppression" ad and I always skip it.

And yeah as @L50LasPak said, we are constantly told we're all stupid and dumb and reckless and we've never had to deal with anything bad and we're too emotional and there's no way we can have a correct observation of something, and then suddenly when November rolls around we gots to get out and vote.


The Fool said:


> by the time I was 20 I felt like I was 50, just because I spent so much time online having in-depth conversations and debates with people that I had felt like I'd seen it all.


When I turned 20 people asked me if I felt older and I was just like...dude I've felt or "thought" 20 since I was 10. I honestly feel 40 right now.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 28, 2020)

Erischan said:


> It's kind of true. Life calcifies very quickly when 30 rolls around. What you've got going on when you're 30 is pretty much what you've got going on forever.


@JosephStalin is this true or fake news?


----------



## JosephStalin (Oct 28, 2020)

ADHD said:


> @JosephStalin is this true or fake news?


Fake news.  At 30, life has barely gotten a good start for many.  If you don't disqualify yourself by your own actions or lack thereof, just about anything is possible.  Did a job at 32 I didn't even know existed at 30.  Actually, did a lot of stuff after 30 I had no idea would or could have happened.   

Sort of boils down to this - "If you think you can, you can.  If you think you can't, you can't.  Either way, you're right!"   I always thought I could.  Guess that's why I've done so many things, had so many experiences, lived so many places after 30.  I always went for it when I had the shot.  But not everyone is like that.  They'll do what they did at 30 for X more years, then wake up one day and wonder where all the time went and if they ever made any difference to anyone, to anything, or to any place.

I prefer to live, not just exist.   So should you.  So should everyone.  Tomorrow isn't guaranteed to any of us.

30's just a number.  Get busy living, or get busy dying.  I say, fuck dying.  I made, and make my life count.

The only person keeping you from making your life count is YOU.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Oct 28, 2020)

Honestly, I think its how people are raised I mean if your introduced to politics responsibly by your family then you see young people voting but that's IMHO


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm an older Zoomer. I've been voting since the 2016 presidential election on the local, state, and federal levels. It's very important to me that I vote. My family suffered under the burdens Bush and Obama placed on our nation with their foreign policy and taxes. Trade deals, oil prices, less taxes, foreign policy, 2A rights, farmers, immigration, and manufacturing are what motivates me to vote the way I do. Seeing blue-haired varieties of (in both the senses of the word) Boomers and Millennials destroy the nation with their SJW hippy shit-takes on issues is also an emotional factor of why I vote against liberals. Voting is easy.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 28, 2020)

Azarzaza said:


> Young people are extremely vain.
> If they could somehow appeal to their vanity more, they would run to the polls like never before.
> 
> Something like photo booths at voting stations, exclusive Facebook groups run by the counties that you can only access if you voted. Something that makes you feel special and important.
> ...





Sneakywombat666 said:


> Honestly? This generation of youth won't grow up until they're 30. They face no hardships, no wars, no need to defend anything. Why care about politics when you can continue to live in a decadent lifestyle with no worries?
> 
> Until younger people NEED to care about the future or are forced to grow up, any attempts will be wasted. The teenagers who have to work to put themselves through school will care. The teenagers who work part-time jobs to feed their families due to having bums for parents will care. Teenagers who join the military and fight for ((peace)) will care due to having been exposed to real shit. Parents who don't spoil their kids and force them to actually fucking do shit will care.


*Ok boomer*

No seriously these "opinions" are part of the problem


----------



## -4ZURE- (Oct 28, 2020)

I would probably be more motivated if I felt like my vote mattered. I mail-in-voted because my parents got us all ballots and hopefully I filled it out correctly for them to accept. Otherwise, I live in Illinois, you really think there is any chance of this state going red?

Honestly, I feel many are motivated, especially now. I think a real answer to you r question though is time and stress. A college student, especially those in higher classes likely have little time to allocate to petty political squabbles. Many are full time college and have part-time, so when you finally get a chance to breathe, are you really going to use it on politics? As for stress, feeling the need to pick the ‘right’ canidate is stressful and many do not feel that can have a voice because they do not have the ability to leave their parents yet as they need that 4 year degree and a stable job to do so. Honestly I sort of blew off this election for that reason. Sure I still voted, but I really should go down to the polls, but IDK, I have a lot of college work to do, I have personal things I want to do, and it just builds up. I kinda want to just get through college and have a full career before I really start vocalizing many big opinions.


----------



## JosephStalin (Oct 28, 2020)

Sneakywombat666 said:


> Honestly? This generation of youth won't grow up until they're 30. They face no hardships, no wars, no need to defend anything. Why care about politics when you can continue to live in a decadent lifestyle with no worries?
> 
> Until younger people NEED to care about the future or are forced to grow up, any attempts will be wasted. The teenagers who have to work to put themselves through school will care. The teenagers who work part-time jobs to feed their families due to having bums for parents will care. Teenagers who join the military and fight for ((peace)) will care due to having been exposed to real shit. Parents who don't spoil their kids and force them to actually fucking do shit will care.


Well, we have lots of troops under 30.  A number of those are in active service now.  Some of those never made it to 30.  We have fighter pilots under 30.  Infantry company commanders under 30.  Personally, I commanded troops when I was 26.   We have doctors under 30.  Lawyers under 30.  Teachers under 30.  Husbands and wives under 30, frequently with kids. 

Believe it is better to say that there are many who won't grow up until they are 30, some until 40, and some never at all.   Some are adults at 17.  All determined by what you have to face growing up.   Those who never grow up are of little consequence, frankly.  They are the ones who will be bystanders or spectators while the rest of us actually do things.  And having made no real contribution, they are useless, easily ignored or shunted off.   Critters who are legends in their own minds.


----------



## Disc (Oct 29, 2020)

Azarzaza said:


> Young people are extremely vain.
> If they could somehow appeal to their vanity more, they would run to the polls like never before.
> 
> Something like photo booths at voting stations, exclusive Facebook groups run by the counties that you can only access if you voted. Something that makes you feel special and important.
> ...


This has a nugget of truth in it, though it's mostly just a clod of boomerland,

Obama got huge numbers of the youth because getting him in would be historic. Helping cause some huge change to happen would motivate young voters, as they're not invested in what they have yet, but they _do_ want to feel like they're making an impact on the world. Voting between six identical white boomers won't cut it, and they don't really understand the full implications of either party yet.

Focusing on significant milestones your party will do when you get in might be the way to do it.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 29, 2020)

Disc said:


> This has a nugget of truth in it, though it's mostly just a clod of boomerland,
> 
> Obama got huge numbers of the youth because getting him in would be historic. Helping cause some huge change to happen would motivate young voters, as they're not invested in what they have yet, but they _do_ want to feel like they're making an impact on the world. Voting between six identical white boomers won't cut it, and they don't really understand the full implications of either party yet.
> 
> Focusing on significant milestones your party will do when you get in might be the way to do it.



I don't disagree with you, but what about Trump winning by a landslide competing with the potential first female president?

I'm very drunk right now so don't think I'm being critical or anything.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 29, 2020)

If you want young people to vote, just promise them free stuff like free healthcare, free college, free this and free that.


The Fool said:


> Sorry I'm nearing 30 so I've officially lost my ability to empathize with anyone under 25 anymore.


I know that feel...


Erischan said:


> It's kind of true. Life calcifies very quickly when 30 rolls around. What you've got going on when you're 30 is pretty much what you've got going on forever.


It's usually an indicator where the rest of your life will go. If you don't have an established career or settled down by the time you reach 30, it's unlikely you'll make any dramatic changes later. Not impossible, but don't get your hopes too high.

Remember kids: Your 20s isn't the time to "have fun", "find yourself", be a NEET or be otherwise a worthless waste of oxygen, but to get your shit together.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

JosephStalin said:


> Well, we have lots of troops under 30.  A number of those are in active service now.  Some of those never made it to 30.  We have fighter pilots under 30.  Infantry company commanders under 30.  Personally, I commanded troops when I was 26.   We have doctors under 30.  Lawyers under 30.  Teachers under 30.  Husbands and wives under 30, frequently with kids.
> 
> Believe it is better to say that there are many who won't grow up until they are 30, some until 40, and some never at all.   Some are adults at 17.  All determined by what you have to face growing up.   Those who never grow up are of little consequence, frankly.  They are the ones who will be bystanders or spectators while the rest of us actually do things.  And having made no real contribution, they are useless, easily ignored or shunted off.   Critters who are legends in their own minds.
> 
> ...


And to see what happens when someone hasn't grown up at 30, just show them Chris.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Oct 29, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I don't disagree with you, but what about Trump winning by a landslide competing with the potential first female president?
> 
> I'm very drunk right now so don't think I'm being critical or anything.


Hillary was such a well known scandal candidate that her being the first female did not matter. Many basic liberals could not in good conscious vote for her. She was also a pretty standard do-nothing canidate, at least Obama had a vague change message that could sweep up the young of 2008. The final nail in the coffin is that she personally killed the young people revolution the second she rallied the party against Bernard. Bernie, for all his faults, was highly capable of getting the attention of young voters and actually getting them to take politics seriously, but having all their dreams dashed in real time during 2016 just created severe bitterness that has not left the Democrat party since.

Nowadays, it feels like the young who are motivated to vote are basically just going to go with Trump. They have had their politics built by YouTube stars like Ben Shapiro and whatever other anti-SJW channels lie out there. Bernie came back, but even as a former supporter, I feel that everyone knew his campaign was a ticking time-bomb that would inevitably get destroyed like 2016. His campaign felt more like a huge middle finger to the Dems than something legitimate as it really only made Bern-outs from 2016 angrier at the Dems and they used his second run to basically do everything they could to burn and divide the party.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Oct 29, 2020)

Free tomboy gf


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> Hillary was such a well known scandal candidate that her being the first female did not matter. Many basic liberals could not in good conscious vote for her. She was also a pretty standard do-nothing canidate, at least Obama had a vague change message that could sweep up the young of 2008. The final nail in the coffin is that she personally killed the young people revolution the second she rallied the party against Bernard. Bernie, for all his faults, was highly capable of getting the attention of young voters and actually getting them to take politics seriously, but having all their dreams dashed in real time during 2016 just created severe bitterness that has not left the Democrat party since.
> 
> Nowadays, it feels like the young who are motivated to vote are basically just going to go with Trump. They have had their politics built by YouTube stars like Ben Shapiro and whatever other anti-SJW channels lie out there. Bernie came back, but even as a former supporter, I feel that everyone knew his campaign was a ticking time-bomb that would inevitably get destroyed like 2016. His campaign felt more like a huge middle finger to the Dems than something legitimate as it really only made Bern-outs from 2016 angrier at the Dems and they used his second run to basically do everything they could to burn and divide the party.


The young vote always tends to lean D because of promises of public funding for education and health when people don't have much money. I wouldn't expect that to change this time, at least not drastically.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Oct 29, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> The young vote always tends to lean D because of promises of public funding for education and health when people don't have much money. I wouldn't expect that to change this time, at least not drastically.


This election could be different. I think in general more lean to D, but out of the ones who vote, I am feeling like Trump may gain the upper-hand potentially. A big thing for the Dems were that they were considered the counter-culture to the Religious Right for the past few elections, but now it seems the Republicans are taking that title. The Dems are placing the same sorts of censorship and high authority that the Religious did years ago, making themselves an enemy of the young. There is also the influence of Sanders who did get the young vote. Many do not at all care for Biden, or at worst, are super bitter after getting shoved out for 2 elections. I think in many ways the Dems have shown that they are not the party for the young, they are restrictive and clearly do not care for stuff that would aid the young such as free college or better healthcare. Their main audience just seems to be Gen X and early Millennial Obama fans. They are stuck in the past like the right was for years, even their advertising is more played to older generations, what with the Rocky Picture Horror Show reference ad and such. I just wonder how many would be willing to vote Biden and not just blow it off as why care. Many Dems already defeated themselves by saying Trump will win, so maybe the swing could happen? Maybe?


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> This election could be different. I think in general more lean to D, but out of the ones who vote, I am feeling like Trump may gain the upper-hand potentially. A big thing for the Dems were that they were considered the counter-culture to the Religious Right for the past few elections, but now it seems the Republicans are taking that title. The Dems are placing the same sorts of censorship and high authority that the Religious did years ago, making themselves an enemy of the young. There is also the influence of Sanders who did get the young vote. Many do not at all care for Biden, or at worst, are super bitter after getting shoved out for 2 elections. I think in many ways the Dems have shown that they are not the party for the young, they are restrictive and clearly do not care for stuff that would aid the young such as free college or better healthcare. Their main audience just seems to be Gen X and early Millennial Obama fans. They are stuck in the past like the right was for years, even their advertising is more played to older generations, what with the Rocky Picture Horror Show reference ad and such. I just wonder how many would be willing to vote Biden and not just blow it off as why care. Many Dems already defeated themselves by saying Trump will win, so maybe the swing could happen? Maybe?


Culture war issues aren't the main reason young people voted D before, it was because of economics. In particular Obama 2008 was helped a lot by the fact that Bush was blamed for the recession. It's possible that Biden is so uninspiring they will vote Trump instead but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Oct 29, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Culture war issues aren't the main reason young people voted D before, it was because of economics. In particular Obama 2008 was helped a lot by the fact that Bush was blamed for the recession. It's possible that Biden is so uninspiring they will vote Trump instead but I wouldn't count on it.


They sort of were though. Clinton was definitely a response to the Religious. He was probably the last, was never supposed to happen candidate prior to Trump. Clinton is constantly touted as being the one to bring in many liberal changes in culture from sexual liberation, gay rights, women’s rights, etc.. Much of Clinton was writing off the counter culture against the religious in the 80s. Gen X houses many life-long Dems for this reason. Obama and Bush definitely muddle things, but you can still see culture play a part, especially in 2008. SNL always seemed to portray Obama as the cool president and Republicans as bumbling idiots, especially Palin. Bush was mocked harshly in 2007 with works like Little Bush. In many ways, Bush was the last push for the religious to still have any control on culture, but they lost. While I get your point with Obama, that does not explain Clinton or even Reagan as I am pretty sure he was pushed more by young people in his time. In some ways, I think young people just try to correct the faults of the previous. Boomers used Reagan and traditionalism to combat Hippies, Clinton was used to combat traditionalism and religious bigotry, and now Trump is being used to combat left-wing insanity. Obama and Dubya were sort of what makes this weird. Religious were given a bit of a life-extension so that they could torment the Millenial generation into being Democrats during the 2000s. Obama has likely pushed Gen Z to be closer to the Boomers since his presidency is the main one we grew up with, so all of its issues are things that the young will want to break away from.

As a personal story, I was in high school as a sophomore in the last election, and they let us run a mock election of the two canidates. Shockingly, Trump won. And this is in a blue state mind you. Even recently, apparently Nickelodeon held a mock election for children where Trump won. Now, of course, Nickelodeon specifies that Biden actually won as someone took the time to bot a children’s network to vote Trump, but does anyone really believe that? I think a good chunk of the young are trending more Republican, my only concern in that idea are those that took to the riots and BLM. But part of me feels like this is clout chasing, IDK?

You could be right. Dems have harbored two generations consecutively, but I think their time may be running out.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

As I said, it's possible that Biden's campaign was so bad he lost the youth vote, but the general nature of Democratic platforms is that they appeal to people who don't have much money (tax funded services) and the very young don't. The Sanders enthusiasm was part of this, but he couldn't convince the boomers and lost. If the political alignments do reverse, it will be because of major mistakes on the Democratic side regarding threats of perpetual lockdowns ruining people's careers.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 29, 2020)

I think there's a pretty strong divide with the current 18-25 group (and younger even though they can't vote). Wokeism gets memed on A LOT; I see it everywhere. People like Laci "5 Genders" Green and that other Milo Quinby person were the subject of much ridicule in their day, among others. Conversely you also have a portion of that age group that has bought into the 75 million genders, but from what I've seen online and offline it's either even of 60-40 in favor of sanity. 

Hear me out on this: as of right now the "place to be" is YouTube, and who is currently (or arguably) the biggest star on YouTube? Pewdiepie. Rememeber when basically every news media outlet chose him as the scapegoat for defeating muh racism and illegal words? And how he came out swinging? You don't have to go very far to find a Pewdiepie video with comments making fun of Wall Street Journal, Vox, etc. and just generally talking shit about the MSM. New videos. You also don't have to go far to find people disavowing cancel culture in the comments. Similarly, they watched what happened to JonTron, and how he came out swinging. Nowadays anyone who still comments "raycccissss" on his new videos gets dogpiled. If I had the time I could probably remember more examples. 

Simply put, these events redpilled a lot of youths who watched their favorite entertainer, who they know is a good guy, get slandered for money and wokepoints. It backfired on the MSM who now has a few generations who are growing up to hate and distrust them.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I think there's a pretty strong divide with the current 18-25 group (and younger even though they can't vote). Wokeism gets memed on A LOT; I see it everywhere. People like Laci "5 Genders" Green and that other Milo Quinby person were the subject of much ridicule in their day, among others. Conversely you also have a portion of that age group that has bought into the 75 million genders, but from what I've seen online and offline it's either even of 60-40 in favor of sanity.
> 
> Hear me out on this: as of right now the "place to be" is YouTube, and who is currently (or arguably) the biggest star on YouTube? Pewdiepie. Rememeber when basically every news media outlet chose him as the scapegoat for defeating muh racism and illegal words? And how he came out swinging? You don't have to go very far to find a Pewdiepie video with comments making fun of Wall Street Journal, Vox, etc. and just generally talking shit about the MSM. New videos. You also don't have to go far to find people disavowing cancel culture in the comments. Similarly, they watched what happened to JonTron, and how he came out swinging. Nowadays anyone who still comments "raycccissss" on his new videos gets dogpiled. If I had the time I could probably remember more examples.
> 
> Simply put, these events redpilled a lot of youths who watched their favorite entertainer, who they know is a good guy, get slandered for money and wokepoints. It backfired on the MSM who now has a few generations who are growing up to hate and distrust them.


In my experience most are apolitical. If you start talking about 5 genders you'll be laughed at (by far more than 60-40 too), but they're not conservative either. That's why I said the economic incentives are more important. If the Democrats have angered them enough that they're flipping to vote R instead, that's the result of some catastrophic mistakes on their part.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes I would say as a whole a lot of us are apolitical. Or rather we have opinions but we don't like to talk about it nor are we gung-ho about it. What I was saying was more belief-based instead of being on a certain team. 

Personally I consider myself a right winger but publicly I don't say anything in that regard or just say "independent" if asked, which is rare. 

I said in another thread, even if the younger generations invented 75 gorillion genders, it's the older ones in power that pander to it and institute it instead of shutting it down. It's the older ones that ensure "xir" is an option on a college application.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Oct 29, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> In my experience most are apolitical. If you start talking about 5 genders you'll be laughed at (by far more than 60-40 too), but they're not conservative either. That's why I said the economic incentives are more important. If the Democrats have angered them enough that they're flipping to vote R instead, that's the result of some catastrophic mistakes on their part.


I think another point is that Trump is kinda the most Democrat Republican there is, whereas Joe is probably the most Republican Democrat. If we are to take 2016 Bernie as a champion of the young, then his ideologies typically have more inter lapping with Donald then say Joe or Hillary. The two have similar speech patterns and ways of addressing people. Heck, I believe in 2016 they even held very close stances on border and guns. Hillary and Joe are basically nothing more than Obama 2.0. They seem to have very little to offer, even on the topics you believe young people move towards. It helps that Donald has been a powerhouse economically prior to Wu-Flu. If the young are listening to more Republican speakers, which they likely are as even Bernie voters were vocal about fake news, CNN bad, what have you! I think the young could easily be brought to be red.

They are a political, like you said. (More like Libertarian) But the young are definitely seeing Dems as bad either because they really do agree with Trump or are Bern-outs. I feel like most voting for Joe are doing it out of TDS over minorities rather than an actual desire.


Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Hear me out on this: as of right now the "place to be" is YouTube, and who is currently (or arguably) the biggest star on YouTube? Pewdiepie. Rememeber when basically every news media outlet chose him as the scapegoat for defeating muh racism and illegal words? And how he came out swinging? You don't have to go very far to find a Pewdiepie video with comments making fun of Wall Street Journal, Vox, etc. and just generally talking shit about the MSM. New videos. You also don't have to go far to find people disavowing cancel culture in the comments. Similarly, they watched what happened to JonTron, and how he came out swinging. Nowadays anyone who still comments "raycccissss" on his new videos gets dogpiled. If I had the time I could probably remember more examples.


I have met a handful of Shapiro worshippers in my high school days, YouTube does seem to be influencing the political climate. I was wrapped up into all this as early as Anita Sarkeesian, I am sure many others were as well, if not at latest 2016.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> I think another point is that Trump is kinda the most Democrat Republican there is, whereas Joe is probably the most Republican Democrat. If we are to take 2016 Bernie as a champion of the young, then his ideologies typically have more inter lapping with Donald then say Joe or Hillary. The two have similar speech patterns and ways of addressing people. Heck, I believe in 2016 they even held very close stances on border and guns. Hillary and Joe are basically nothing more than Obama 2.0. They seem to have very little to offer, even on the topics you believe young people move towards. It helps that Donald has been a powerhouse economically prior to Wu-Flu. If the young are listening to more Republican speakers, which they likely are as even Bernie voters were vocal about fake news, CNN bad, what have you! I think the young could easily be brought to be red.
> 
> They are a political, like you said. (More like Libertarian) But the young are definitely seeing Dems as bad either because they really do agree with Trump or are Bern-outs. I feel like most voting for Joe are doing it out of TDS over minorities rather than an actual desire.
> 
> I have met a handful of Shapiro worshippers in my high school days, YouTube does seem to be influencing the political climate. I was wrapped up into all this as early as Anita Sarkeesian, I am sure many others were as well, if not at latest 2016.


Goobergrape was pretty meaningless, most people have no idea what it even was. 2016 was the point where the culture wars really hit the mainstream.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Oct 30, 2020)

Assuming you can build a system that was secure and not be able to be tampered with, either being able to do it online or through your phone. Voter turnout would be like 80%-90%. I hope it doesn't happen though people who want to vote should have to put some basic effort into it.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 30, 2020)

The elections happening on a scale that is possible to interract with and actually having effects on our lives instead of getting in "representatives" who don't give a damn and have no way to even interract with their voters because there are millions of votes?


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 31, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> In my experience most are apolitical. If you start talking about 5 genders you'll be laughed at (by far more than 60-40 too), but they're not conservative either. That's why I said the economic incentives are more important. If the Democrats have angered them enough that they're flipping to vote R instead, that's the result of some catastrophic mistakes on their part.


In other words Gen Z is like most Americans and don't give a shit about politics *outside of maybe hating wokeshit but IDK if that counts as politics *.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 31, 2020)

I went with my parents to vote and voted for whomever they told me to cause they promised me tendies and I got my tendies and I’ll always vote because it means I get tendies


----------



## JektheDumbass (Oct 31, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I went with my parents to vote and voted for whomever they told me to cause they promised me tendies and I got my tendies and I’ll always vote because it means I get tendies


I knew a guy whose grandparents bought him a BMW for voting for Bush.  And to my knowledge still gives him the "vote for C or you're out of the will!" calls.  Can't fault him tbh, at least he gets a direct benefit for his votes.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 31, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> The elections happening on a scale that is possible to interract with and actually having effects on our lives instead of getting in "representatives" who don't give a damn and have no way to even interract with their voters because there are millions of votes?


This particular election will probably have an effect. Biden clearly has no problem selling the USA to hostile foreign powers while Trump regularly shits in the establishment's lunchbox. See this thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-y...ed-about-hunters-dealings-with-ukraine.77635/

It's pretty long, but it's fun. Basically:
- Biden's crackhead son left a laptop full of porn and compromising e-mails at a computer repair shop, the contents are currently getting leaked
- The media and big websites like Twitter went out of their way to censor the leaks as hard as they could
- E-mails show that Biden committed literal treason while he was vice president under Obama
- The Trump impeachment scandal from a while ago turned out to be based on things the Bidens (and other politicians they're in bed with) have done
- They tried to impeach him because he wanted to look into some of their shady deals in Ukraine
- Now we know that Biden's crackhead son can balance skittles on his cock, has a foot fetish and occasionally faps to Thai ladyboys
There's also gossip that the said crackhead molested his niece, but there's nothing confirming that as far as I know.

Silicon Valley, most of the media and a large clique of corrupt politicians hate Trump. A vote for him seems to be a vote against them, even if he's also corrupt.



JektheDumbass said:


> I knew a guy whose grandparents bought him a BMW for voting for Bush.  And to my knowledge still gives him the "vote for C or you're out of the will!" calls.  Can't fault him tbh, at least he gets a direct benefit for his votes.


Do they demand proof or can he just say "yeah mom I voted for X" while doing the opposite?


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Oct 31, 2020)

Some goddamn hope for change honestly.
Look at Bernie and Trump. Both promised REAL change at least in theory. In young people's eyes they were both beacons of hope to shake up the establishment. 
We're not hyped about Biden because he's a boomer that uses the word "malarcky" and screams establishment. Trump isn't new anymore. He's been in office for 4 years. Another 4 won't lead to a new golden age or anything. We've seen him in action. It's just a choice between two flavors of status quo and that shit's boring.


----------



## pepsiman hates jews (Oct 31, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> So far, I would say the schooling system in America needs work.
> 
> Zoomers can't vote, but something would need to be done about the college debt bubble plaguing countless millennials.


They deserve debt. Just cause their retards who decided to go to bullshit college and and get some useless degree instead of going to trade school and actually making something of themselves doesn't mean anyone else has to care about the problems.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Nov 1, 2020)

So kids too young to be able to legally sign a contract should be tricked into debt by slick guidance counselor whose only concern is to get butts in seats because they didn't go to a trade school and have to navigate the often arcane union rules that govern such things?

STEM degrees have the highest unemployment rate of all the college degrees.  Trade schools are just as expensive these days and in many ways are even harder than traditional college.  The whole system needs an enema.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Nov 1, 2020)

Gen Z grew up during the death of the religious right and the birth of the SJWs. We got to experience the worst of both. Simply put, we don't like being told what media not to consume and we've been lied to by both. Bush fucked up our economy and Obama dragged on the recession. Not to mention Michelle Obama made our school lunches unpalatable. Expect Trump votes for younger than 25 to skyrocket compared to 2016.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 1, 2020)

Celeb endorsements OwO


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 2, 2020)

On the other side there's Kanye, Lil Pump, and Lil Wayne. If celebrity endorsements matter they're bipartisan.


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (Mar 3, 2021)

Feeling like their vote would change something.
I don't vote because my country's infamous for cunt Vs cunt elections.
I love referendums that get us things.
The first time I voted without spoiling the ballot was to get abortion legalized


----------



## Image Reactions (Jun 25, 2021)

Being put in gulags because of shit posting online should do the trick.


----------



## Question Mark (Jun 25, 2021)

Why the fuck do you even want young people to vote in the first place? The average zoomer is a retarded woke communist that worships niggers.


----------



## Llama king (Jul 11, 2021)

I thought the opinions of younger people didn't matter?


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jul 11, 2021)

Maybe having a system that doesn't consist entirely of two parties that are the same shit in different flavours.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 11, 2021)

Elections should be on a more human scale and actually have an effect on something.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 11, 2021)

In my country you vote on a semi regular basis.
You receive everything by mail and there a little sum up of everything being voted and the arguments of those for or against X/Y votations.
I used  not to care but It's actually quite fun I do it every time now.

You also can vote for local policians and shit but I don't really care
I can't bring myself to vote for people I don't know , I never and that I don't care for.

The contrast between the votations where you elect people and those where you vote on things is quite stark with me.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 12, 2021)

24/7 propaganda from every angle seemed to get plenty out to smite orange man bad.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Elections should be on a more human scale and actually have an effect on something.


What is it Mark Twain said? "If elections actually did anything, the establishment wouldn't let us have them."


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 12, 2021)

Boomers have never lost an election in their lifetimes.

I think major parties are scared of them. If you don't keep them happy, they go wild...and we all suffer.


----------

